# Hoodie pocket



## allibean (Aug 12, 2015)

So my hedgie, Cosmo, is about 8 weeks old and seems to be doing very well! While he is still getting used to me, someone told me that putting him in a hoodie pocket while wearing the hoodie would be good bonding. I have plenty of hoodies so I was considering doing it, but then I realized..how would I get him out? He's pretty grumpy since he is quilling and I don't want him to freak out and hiss at me if I try to get him out, and I'm afraid he will just stay in there and refuse to get out. Help??


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

If you have a very large hoodie, you can just grab him or coax him out. Smaller hoodies or ones with zippers dividing the pockets are no good


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Second the no small hoodie pockets. My 10 year old was playing with a hedgehog today and had him in his pocket. I pretty much had to turn the pocket inside out.


----------



## allibean (Aug 12, 2015)

I ended up just kinda shaking him out of one end, and he came out fine!


----------



## PrincessPuffinsMom (Aug 8, 2015)

I put mine in my hoodie pocket all the time. She loves it in there


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Shaking may not be the best way to get him out and build/maintain trust. 

I'm sure it wasn't hard shaking. But if it's rough enough that you'd be concerned if another person was holding him in their hands, it's rough enough you wouldn't do it yourself. Not sure how you were shaking him, I might call what you did something different. Think shove vs tap vs nudge. Remember public forum and people Google things and HHC comes up. 

While your using the pocket, keep a hand in there. Ideally you can put your hand on your hedgie and go about your business. Then you would also have an easier time to remove him from your pocket. If your hand in there isn't a threat, touching inside the pocket isn't a threat, removing him should be less of a threat.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Something that I just remembered which I also do sometimes: With tighter zipped hoodies, sometimes I just zip it up to breast height and then stick Reggie in there. It's super cozy for him, and he'll find a spot where he can sort of suspend himself between my body and the hoodie. When it's time to put him back, I just unzip it and pull him out. Of course I only do this if I'm planning to be sitting or laying down for a while.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

One caution is hoodie pockets, bonding bags, hedgehog purses or any other item that could give you the option of 'wearing' your hedgie is not a substitute for supervision. Yes, it frees up hands and allows you to do some normal activities but you need to continue monitoring them and be mindful of where they are. 
I had one in a hoodie pocket, got distracted and had a hedgehog walking around on the couch.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

When I put Nico in my hoodie pocket, I put a small piece of fleece through the pocket first. Then the hedgehog. When it's time for her to come out, I simply pull gently on the fleece and she slides right out whether she wants to or not. Extra benefit is it will also catch any mess she happens to make in there. Hasn't happened yet, but it could.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

I let Persephone crawl INSIDE the hoodie. Make sure that you secure your hedgehog before you get up and walk around, and also make sure they DO NOT crawl into your sleeve or get behind your back, especially if you are just starting to bond with your hedgehog. Mine used to like to play "queen of the hill" on my shoulder and stay just out of my reach until she decided she wanted to explore. 
Putting them inside your sweater allows them to get to know your scent better


----------

